# Header install question.



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

Im trying to put an OBX header on my buddies 09 rabbit but cant find the torque specs on the nuts to go back on the stock studs. Does anyone know? I have searched everywhere I can think of.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You're going to need longer studs fyi. So get those first. Then tighten until snug. Lol I actually used some loc tite. Let it dry then put them in. it keeps them from backing out, but allows removal if needed


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks just wanted to be sure that would be enough. Where can i get longer studs and are they hard to put in?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You need to find a place that has metric studs. I think its 8x1.0 studs get 35mm length so you have extra length. To pull them out, you'll need to lock one nut onto the other nut.then UN screw the stud. So put one nut on, then screw on another. hold the first nut in place with a wrench and tighten the 2nd nut down onto the first. Then remove the stud by loosening the first nut. Arp makes Nice ones with a hex head but they cost a lot. Like around 120 for a set. Look online for extended exhaust manifold studs.or 35mm VW manifold studs. Its honestly a huge pain.during My turbo install it took more time removing those bad boys than most Of the installation


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thabks for the help. Wasnt expecting that just putting an OBX header on was gonna be so damn complicated!


----------



## wingtsang (Nov 1, 2011)

I have the obx header too, not only the nuts you have to change, and you have to custom the mid-pipe too, good luck


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you are going to need a new exhaust gasket, longer studs and a recommended new nuts.

coat everything with antisizing compound... 

if you want to heat coat or wrap the headers NOW is the time.

install isnt hard, so good luck! post up if you need anything. And yes, you are going to need to fab up a new mid-pipe


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

Awesome thanks. Already got the mid pipe fabed up and ready to go. Not looking foward to getting the old studs out. I feel like its gonna be a pain in the butt.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

Zackjoe15 said:


> Awesome thanks. Already got the mid pipe fabed up and ready to go. Not looking foward to getting the old studs out. I feel like its gonna be a pain in the butt.


Would be great if someone could write a DIY for these heads. Maybe I'd get one xD.


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ill take pics and attempt to write one during my project!


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

Zackjoe15 said:


> Ill take pics and attempt to write one during my project!


That would be amazing dude, good luck! :beer::beer:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mind post a few pics of just the headers when you get the chance? I am quite curious as to how they actually look as I am planning on ordering a set as well...

:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have installed and removed the header several times... 4 times to be correct.

if you need any help doing so, let me know. 

i never did a DIY cause it never was a "hot" item. but i can walk you through, and help you on every step.

just pm me, or we can keep it on the thread for future use.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> i have installed and removed the header several times... 4 times to be correct.
> 
> if you need any help doing so, let me know.
> 
> ...


What a nice guy! :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Skaffles said:


> What a nice guy! :thumbup:


i guess that allows me to be a dick every now and then... right? :laugh:


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> i guess that allows me to be a dick every now and then... right? :laugh:


Ohhh yeah here's the perfect place to do it too.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?142-Golf-V-amp-Jetta-V

:laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Skaffles said:


> Ohhh yeah here's the perfect place to do it too.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?142-Golf-V-amp-Jetta-V
> 
> :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm I interested in getting the obx header but what exactly and how does the mid pipe need to be customized? Can an average person do it and what's needed to do it?

Sorry for all the questions and thank you in advance


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

vr6-kamil said:


> I'm I interested in getting the obx header but what exactly and how does the mid pipe need to be customized? Can an average person do it and what's needed to do it?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions and thank you in advance


My guess would be that you need a 45 degree bend, a length of pipe, a cat if you want one, a flange and 2 or 3 o2bungs. You would need to be fairly proficient with a welder and if you don't have an aftermarket 2.5in exhaust you'll need to either expand the end of the stock exhaust or shrink the end of the pipe you have.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Where might I get the extended studs from?

I am ready to order and get the project going soon.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> Where might I get the extended studs from?
> 
> I am ready to order and get the project going soon.


You will need 16 I believe.

http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....tegory_id=153&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=58

Also, buy new copper nuts too

http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....tegory_id=153&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=58


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I got my stuff locally for less than 1$ for each stud... I got the copper things from the dealer.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Is the measurement 8 x 1.0 or 1.25?


----------



## twizted91gt (May 21, 2010)

Uhhh you guys know the obx header comes with a catless downpipe thats "supposed" to mate up with the oem catback right?


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

twizted91gt said:


> Uhhh you guys know the obx header comes with a catless downpipe thats "supposed" to mate up with the oem catback right?


*This one* does not...


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

SimpleStaple said:


> *This one* does not...


Well this one does and it's same price. Weird I see small difference between the 2.
http://www.obxracingsports.com/products.php?pk=1825


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Has anyone even gained power from the obx header? I remember reading that only evo header made power


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

vr6-kamil said:


> Well this one does and it's same price. Weird I see small difference between the 2.
> http://www.obxracingsports.com/products.php?pk=1825


Thats the old style. and from what I hear, its no good. The one posted above is a eurojet copy.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Well eurojet one doesn't make power neither, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

vr6-kamil said:


> Well eurojet one doesn't make power neither, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does with software adjustments.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Even with software there is maybe 2HP gain.its really little. The only proven real life gains from any header from my knowledge was the evolution tuning header.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Even with software there is maybe 2HP gain.its really little. The only proven real life gains from any header from my knowledge was the evolution tuning header.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


But it sounds soo good!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Indeed it does

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Now that I'm on the stock header again. I think I lost power from the Eurojet header. The car feels great with the stock header actually! Other than looks and sound header is pointless.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

For headers, you don't need extended studs or anything... You can just utilize bolts. Most exhaust shops will have them.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> For headers, you don't need extended studs or anything... You can just utilize bolts. Most exhaust shops will have them.


But longer studs is the way to go. My old Eurojet header came with longer studs and 20 copper nuts...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Getting the exact length right with bolts is tricky.plus you really can't ensure they won't rattle loose.the copper nut is used to ensure that doesn't happen.another option is to use blue loctite and thread it on then pull the nut, let it air dry then put the stud in and nut over it.you don't want it permanent so letting it dry gives it a snug connection without locking in place

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Getting the exact length right with bolts is tricky.plus you really can't ensure they won't rattle loose.the copper nut is used to ensure that doesn't happen.another option is to use blue loctite and thread it on then pull the nut, let it air dry then put the stud in and nut over it.you don't want it permanent so letting it dry gives it a snug connection without locking in place
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


You use locking washers. It works. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Even with software there is maybe 2HP gain.its really little. The only proven real life gains from any header from my knowledge was the evolution tuning header.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


The gains are power across the entire bands. 3rd feels better, though car still needs to adjust.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> The gains are power across the entire bands. 3rd feels better, though car still needs to adjust.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


So I get a ride on thursday right? then I can see if the install is worth it


----------



## Jinto24 (May 7, 2012)

I just picked up this OBX headers and other then getting longer bolts, is there anything I'm going to have to modify to install them?


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Jinto24 said:


> I just picked up this OBX headers and other then getting longer bolts, is there anything I'm going to have to modify to install them?


I have mine installed. Need a custom mid pipe. Your's came with the gasket, right?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jinto24 (May 7, 2012)

It came with a gasket for both ends. That's going to kinda suck for me. Don't have anything to make custom pipe


----------



## Jinto24 (May 7, 2012)

I got another question about the install. Just wondering if any of the censers have to be moved


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

SimpleStaple said:


> It does with software adjustments.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


It does? Can you show me?


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

Jinto24 said:


> I got another question about the install. Just wondering if any of the censers have to be moved


the only sensor that moves is the one that is on the oem headers, it'll go on the mid pipe so it does get stretched out a little bit to reach further down the exhaust tunnel. the other 1 (or 2 if you're like me and have the PZEV car) stays in the oem location.


----------



## Jinto24 (May 7, 2012)

So I now have the OBX headers installed and I now have a whistling noise. Did you have the same problem or know how to fix it?


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Jinto24 said:


> So I now have the OBX headers installed and I now have a whistling noise. Did you have the same problem or know how to fix it?


 Sounds like an exhaust leak. Did you use longer exhaust studs when doing the install?


----------



## Jinto24 (May 7, 2012)

That I did


----------

